# A good coach



## alind (Feb 20, 2008)

I live in southern Iowa and I'm looking for a good coach. I would like to have two or three sessions a month. How do I find the right person?


----------



## bp1016 (Feb 2, 2008)

*coach*

i have sometimes used a video camera for a coach to watch form and realese techniqu:wink:


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*bernie*

is up there somewhere...
www.robinhoodvideos.com


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

You might do a google search for people like Larry Wise and Tim Strickland.


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

terry wunderle in central ill


----------



## Hana Pa'a (Nov 18, 2005)

Terry Wunderle, he lives in Mason City Ill. PM me for his phone number. Use Bernie if you are a 290'ish 30x shooter, these are the guys on his shooting staff.


----------

